# Ein paar Fragen...



## Inoxx_QM (18. April 2001)

Hallo Leute,

ich bastle gerade an meiner Page rum.
Ich habe deshalb gleich ein paar Fragen, die in in einem Thread stelle, damir ich nicht das ganze Board fülle! 

Kann man im HTML Code net irgendwie eingeben, was für Schriften er nehmen soll?
Also nicht, dass ich bei jedem Text ihn sagen muss: *Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif*

Es müsste doch irgend einen Befehl geben, der zum Anfang geschrieben wird, womit er drauf zugreift, oder nicht?
Und wie geht das?

Des weiteren habe ich noch ne Frage zu den Fontz.
Dreamweaver zum Bleistift hat ja einige Vorgegeben. (siehe oben)
Sind das Standart Schriften oder wie?
Wenn ich eine Andere SChrift benutze, kann der User wenn er sie net hat nicht lesen, oder wie?
Kann er sie lesen, wenn ich die Standartschriften nehme? Also "Verdana, Arial" (siehe oben)????

In welchen Einheiten kann man die Schriftgröße bestimmen?
So...ich denke das wars erstmal! 
Gruß

..:: Inoxx ::..


----------



## Klon (18. April 2001)

Puh wo fang ich an...

also um das nur einmal zu machen mit den Fonts solltest du Cascading Style Sheets nutzen, kurz CSS, und die in einer seperaten Datei speichern, die brauchste dann nur mit einem Tag in jeder Seite aufrufen, das spart auch Zeit bei Updates des Designs da du nich jede Seite ändern must sonder nur eine.

Schriften:
Wenn der User sie nicht hat die angegebene dann wird alles durch die voreingestelle Schrift ersetzt, sprich dein User sieht alles in Arial (das wäre noch verkraftbar) oder schlimmstensfalls in einer Serifenschrift á la Times New Roman. Es gibt die Möglichekeit ein Font downloadbar zu machen, allerdings habe ich die Software dazu nie wirklich gefunden auch nich auf der Page des vermeintlichen Herrstellers, eine Tag dafür gibbet allerdings wie aus SelfHTML hervorgeht. Die Standart-Webschriften sind Serifenlos, sie sind nicht pixelig und verschnörkelt, der Standart ist Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva.
Als weitere Typfaces eigenen sich die sogenannten Screenfonts, diese wirken sehr klar und gut lesbar wie man auf http://www.digitaldeath.de sehr gut sieht denk ich mal, sie sind aber kaum beim 0815Surfer auf der Platte also musst sie wohl oder übel als graphics einbinden, screenfonts gibbet zumbeispiel bei http://www.hi-type.de und weitere Links bezüglich Fonts findest du auf meiner Page oder bei http://www.deformat.de

Verdana und Arial sind eigentlich die Schriften die zu jedem Kontent passen bei jedem vorhanden sind, Linuxnutzer sichert man sich mit _sans oder helmet (korigiert mich o ihr Linuxgurus denn ich bin ein l4m3r).

Hm jetz bin ich mir nich sicher ob du noch was wissen wolltest... na ja ich mach erst ma schluß.

Greets,
Klon

Tutorials.de - Weils besser is 


[EDITED CONTENT]
Mit voreingestellter Schriftart meinte ich die die beim User im Browser eingetragen ist für die Inhalte für die keine Schriftart angegeben wurde oder die der User nicht hat, beim IE ist das über "EXTRAS" -> "Internetoptionen..." -> "Schriftarten"

Zum Thema CSS, wenn du die einzelnen Befehle haben willst schau doch bitte in SelfHTML, da stehn alle, da steht auch wie du das in einer datei speicherst und diese dann aufrufst.
[Editiert von Klon am 18.04.2001 um 17:57]


----------



## Inoxx_QM (18. April 2001)

*Puhhh...*

Hallo,

hmm...danke erstmal.
Auch wenn ich damit noch nix anfangen kann.

Wie mache ich das denn mit CSS?
Cya


----------



## Quentin (18. April 2001)

jou klon, brav alder :|

also wie du das mit css machst steht in selfhtml sehr gut beschrieben....

soll ich nen link setzen oder erübrigt sich das? ach was solls

==> in der download area müsst es drinnen sein: http://download.tutorials.de/download.php

oder

==> http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml

viel spaß beim durchlesen hehe..


----------



## Inoxx_QM (19. April 2001)

*Ihr seid...*

Hallo Quentin,

kann es sein, das du irgendwie...naja...sauer bist?
Also, dass ich die Page unten linke?
Verstehe ich echt nicht!

Aber trotzdem danke, ich habs gefunden.
Geht alles, wie ich es mir gedacht habe.   Thx!
Cya


----------

